# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Nhờ moị người giúp đỡ !

## trandai87

Mọi người cho mình hỏi thăm giá cả tý!
Mình muốn tiện 1 trục dài 6000,đường kính 143, hạ đường kính xuống 139. 1 đầu trục rỗng 1 đầu đặc.
A e nào biết mình có thể gia công được ở đâu và giá cả. 
+ chỗ nào có thể gia công được cái này:

----------


## Bientq16

Bạn ở chỗ nào hà nội vậy, nếu ở gia lâm thì qua chỗ rulo nam hải làm. Cty mình cũng hay mang đồ lên đó làm.
Sdt 0912294836
  a gọi hỏi xem nhé : a hưng

----------


## trandai87

> Bạn ở chỗ nào hà nội vậy, nếu ở gia lâm thì qua chỗ rulo nam hải làm. Cty mình cũng hay mang đồ lên đó làm.
> Sdt 0912294836
>   a gọi hỏi xem nhé : a hưng


thank bạn nhiều

----------

